# New addition to the MSK crew~~~



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

*MSK's B'boppin' Bailee Boo (kiddos beagle girl) Updated: 11/02/14*

Well this month I have two birthdays Cameron is 9 and Xander will be 4 at the end of the month. So I got a combined gift for the boys cause they are taking interest in showing dogs and this will be a good starter dog for them.

Here she is:

MSK's B'boppin' Bailee Boo


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

She is adorable! Is she a 13" or 15" Beagle?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I'd say 13" shes small for 12 weeks breeder said mom is 10 to 12 in beagle and father is about 13 in I hope she isnt 15 I don't really care for that tall a beagle.


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

i love beagles, i have one myself,


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Dawwwww she is adorable!! Love her!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So cute!! Congratulations!!

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks ya'll I love her will love her better when she stops shitting spaghetti the wormiest pup I've ever had I swear dude claims he wormed her 2 1/2 weeks ago but she got 3 to 6 in round worms coming out GROSS!!!!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

I love the rabbit dogs!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

So precious Amanda, Thanks for sharing with us. Love those floppy ears and cute mug. 

Joe


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Well hell I just looked at her papers shes not 12 weeks like the guy said shes only 10 weeks she was born March 31, 2014. What a ding bat! Bet money shes a 15 in beagle too UGH!


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh my gosh she's SO cute, I love puppy bellies!!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

How adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

she is adorable amanda!!! congrats on the new addition!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

It doesn't get much cuter than a Beagle puppy!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Soo looks like I may be going and gettin two males aswell but adults already trained to run with Bailee

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Damn she is a cutie for sure.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Update on Bailee first set of pics were at like 4 months second set was today.



































At about 5 months










Now at 6 months



















This is her pout face cause she met the pinche collar today LOL.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh and I never bought those males since my dad had a coronary when he found out we planned on getting 2 more for hunting LOL.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Bailee is looking beautiful. She has lost that puppy look for sure. Can't say I much blame your Dad. LOL.
Thanks for the update pics Amanda.

Joe


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks fpr lookin yea did some research seems most beagles r mature as far as growing by 8 months so not much of the pup face anymore.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

OMW the cuteness!!! Your boys are going to have their hands full with her. All the best to them.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Very pretty face!!  I like her!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Still adorable  How are the boys with her?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Katey said:


> OMW the cuteness!!! Your boys are going to have their hands full with her. All the best to them.


Yea we figured that out by 4 months when she turned pure hound LOL. Shes a sweet dog but that bawling mouth and spaz dog behavior drives me crazy. Basic stuff dont work on her so prong collar is about the only quick reactor dont have the funds for a shock collar yet but I forsee that in the next year being a tool cause she runs from me if off lease so leash work is all she gets right now since if I go to correct her physically while off leash she darts and books it the opposite way.



::::COACH:::: said:


> Very pretty face!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks shes a stinker.



ames said:


> Still adorable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.....They are slowly and I mean very slowly learning proper handling and high reward training with nonacknowledgement of bad behavior the main discipline as prong is off limits for them so only a wide control collar at most thinking of trying a gentle leader of them. They are also learning what is good what is bad how your body and voice creats their reaction. Its going slow but progress is being made in the right areas. I am also going over with my 9 year old how to use his body feet and legs to ingnore but, correct at the same time and after a few demonstrations with Louie he has gotten it for the most part but, has to be reminded to use it. He has also learned not to give food when she is anxious to ignore by turning away and listening for calm and quiet turn around when quiet if still shaking wait until she lays down and relaxes. Also that until barking subsides do not face her if it gets worse take a step forward away from her then continue like with anxiety and jumping when she is quiet and return to edge of lead area.


----------

